# Need a man card ruling



## DaveNay

If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?

Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?


----------



## American Woman

What's wrong with being the Man of the family and just taking care of the little woman? If you let your wife pick out the mini van and you put her name on the title....technically it won't be yours, and your Man Card can't take a hit. 
But if the votes don't go in your favor you will still have 4 more hits before it is revoked.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?
> 
> Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?


 
Yup - the minivan has to be in the wife's name and you can only drive it when the whole family is along and your wife sits respectfully in the middle of the back seat where she can take care of the kid and make sure the kid doesn't disturb you.

Otherwise, you have to buy an SUV.


----------



## urednecku

That depends on a several variables, such as how many 'yard apes' ya gonna be toten' 'round? How much *you* gonna drive it, verses the wife? Now-a-days, we also gotta figure in the fuel mileage difference, too. Things like that. We need a little more info to make an informed decision.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?
> 
> Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?




I actually had two minivans.  Withe little ones the minivans can't be beat.  Easy to put the kids in the car seat, easy to get out.  As they grow older it is easy for them to get themselves in and out.  A lot easier than a car where you have to stoop down.

No you won't lose your Man Card.


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan . . .


. . . skip right past the mini-van and change your name to Nancy, and get a Toyota Prius, in a pretty pale color.  You will fit right in with the other moms in the parking lot at the daycare. 

Oh, and just turn your man card in now for thinking these impure thoughts.


----------



## rback33

I can't believe I am goin to do this. Mark your calendars, but I am gonna be completely serious for once. Dave... Don't mess with the van.  Princess and I traded out of a perfectly good Buick (sporty one not granny style) to a van just before Hannah was born. That was one of the worst things we ever did.  Sure, the first few months you are packing around HUGE gobs of stuff for the kid and you think you need all the room you can get. Two things are going to happen... 1) As he gets older he won't need as much stuff. 2) As you are parents longer you figure out you really don't HAVE to pack all that extra crap with you everywhere.
If you NEED to trade cars.. then I MIGHT consider it, but I would still look at decent fullsized cars or midsize SUV's if I were you. 9 months from now you will figure out you don't need the room you think you do now.

No longer serious... Driving a van does put some hits on the card. What I did to offset it was equip my van with a CB radio. It was the best I could do at the time to lessen the blows.


----------



## American Woman

PBinWA said:


> Yup - the minivan has to be in the wife's name and you can only drive it when the whole family is along and your wife sits respectfully in the middle of the back seat where she can take care of the kid and make sure the kid doesn't disturb you.
> 
> Otherwise, you have to buy an SUV.


Now that's no good...
Your in a Mini Van with a kid.....No wife in the front seat?... It appears to passer by'ers you are in a Mini van with a kid and *no woman*. 

That's what I look like in the mini van.

 I would do that to Redneck just make him look "hen Pecked"  


*yell* Hey man card inspectors over here!


----------



## pirate_girl

B_Skurka said:


> . . . skip right past the mini-van and change your name to Nancy, and get a Toyota Prius, in a pretty pale color.  You will fit right in with the other moms in the parking lot at the daycare.
> 
> Oh, and just turn your man card in now for thinking these impure thoughts.


hahaha!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

American Woman said:


> Now that's no good...
> Your in a Mini Van with a kid.....No wife in the front seat?... It appears to passer by'ers you are in a Mini van with a kid and *no woman*.
> 
> That's what I look like in the mini van.


 
Uhh that's what the burkha is for.


----------



## Big Dog

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?
> 
> Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?



FAIL!


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?
> 
> Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?


But of course!
This will only put you in the ranks of super cool Daddy-O and husband.
Also consider that whilst going on vacations, with you behind the wheel you'll look THE MAN of the family, taking your loved ones to various destinations, a real responsible gent for having purchased said vehicle.
Further consider that being an owner of such vehicle, it's easier to transport pets to the vet, schlep home 3x the groceries you normally would have... ohhhhh the list of pluses is endless I say!


----------



## bczoom

I'm going to pile on with those that say the van is OK, but it has to be in the wifes name.

I'm also going to have to quasi-disagree with rback.  We find the space of the van to be very handy.  We use it for vacations, it's the most-used vehicle when relatives come into town (as it's the only vehicle we have with 7 passenger seating), when we go into town there's no issues with a spontaneous visit to the lumber yard or home improvement store and get big stuff...

A couple things that are really worth it are:
Get automatic doors on both sides (rear hatch optional).  Kids won't be slamming the doors.  They can't smash their arms in the doors.  You can open/close yourself via remote or from drivers seat.

Another that's invaluable (regardless of vehicle) is getting a TV/DVD setup for them.  We got ours aftermarket (not built in) so we can switch between vehicles.  It has 2 screens that are mounted behind the front seat headrests and one of them has a DVD unit.  The kids will be quiet as can be for hours on end.  We also have them use noise canceling headsets so we don't have to listen to their movie(s).

Leather seating areas.  Kids will trash cloth...


----------



## Galvatron

What you drive to steady your wallet and look after the family wont effect your man card in my book.

i say this as i know what i drive


----------



## Glink

Buy this in black.


----------



## Galvatron

Glink said:


> Buy this in black.



Glink what is it(Toyota im guessing) i want one


----------



## American Woman

PBinWA said:


> Uhh that's what the burkha is for.


That's IF you are Muslim...Thank God that doesn't apply to me....because no matter what you try to make me wear, or conform to... I'd still be a smart a$$, and wear dark colors so the a$$ hole Muslim driving the van would STILL look like a dork.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

American Woman said:


> That's IF you are Muslim...Thank God that doesn't apply to me....because no matter what you try to make me wear, or conform to... I'd still be a smart a$$, and wear dark colors so the a$$ hole Muslim driving the van would STILL look like a dork.


 
He obviously wouldn't have a man card either.


----------



## American Woman

PBinWA said:


> He obviously wouldn't have a man card either.


 This is true...not with a proud American Woman 
Y'all know that if he takes a hit on his mancard over keeping the little woman happy that he has 4 strikes left don't you?


----------



## Cityboy

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?


 
Hell no. Ship your man card, along with your testicles, to Hillary Clinton, C.O. US Senate, 1900 HALF ST SW WASHINGTON DC  20593-0004.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Real men don't carry man cards, they do what they must because it has to be done, and they don't look for the approval of others to justify their actions


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?



*STOP THE NIGHTMARE...........*
Oh damn I thought I was dreaming. I tried to talk the wife into one because we transported the granddaughter and dog all the time. She would have no part of that. She said she's not old enough for a minivan, called it a Granny car.

I can see where they are very useful for some people, but I guess it's not gonna be US. 

I bought her an SUV.........in my name of course.......LOL


----------



## RedRocker

Why Dave, Why? Maybe if you get a real truck, Cummins dually would help.


----------



## Cityboy

This is what mama needs. 21MPG diesel, automatic manclub membership with man card in the glove box.


----------



## American Woman

I call that an "old man's" truck in disguise The old men have toppers and  they disguise it as a big suv with the king cab all one one color.....


----------



## AndyM

The four door sedan isn't cutting it with two small children and  we want something an alternative to a minivan or SUV.  Haven't committed to anything yet, but I want a 1970's full-size wagon or a newer four-door Dodge Dakota with a cap on the back.  
My wife is leaning towards the latter of the two... she doesn't want to be seen in a '74 Dodge Monaco for some reason.


----------



## urednecku

FWIW, we bought a Mercury Grand Marquis when the 5yo was still in a rear-facing seat, it was a _big_ _*PITA*_ to climb in and fasten the car seat in the middle of the back seat.
My parents Dodge Grand Caravan is a breeze, as the center seat is right by the full-opening door.


----------



## rback33

The sedan ONLY works with one child. That's a large part of my basis for that recommendation. Family is not an issue for me as we all fit in one car when they are here anyway.


----------



## Erik

AndyM said:


> The four door sedan isn't cutting it with two small children and  we want something an alternative to a minivan or SUV.  Haven't committed to anything yet, but I want a 1970's full-size wagon or a newer four-door Dodge Dakota with a cap on the back.
> My wife is leaning towards the latter of the two... she doesn't want to be seen in a '74 Dodge Monaco for some reason.


I've got an '04 dodge dakota sxt quad cab 4x4 w/66000 miles on it, manual tranny, that's for sale.  I actually need something a bit bigger, and selling would get me more than trading...


----------



## jpr62902

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?
> 
> Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?


 
Nope.  Ya gotta put that shyte on the minivan.  Then you'll be a MAN!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Get it


----------



## American Woman

Deadly Sushi said:


> Get it


This is coming from a man that has nothing to lose


----------



## Deadly Sushi

American Woman said:


> This is coming from a man that has nothing to lose


 
I have stuff to lose


----------



## American Woman

Deadly Sushi said:


> I have stuff to lose


These guys took your man card away
 "lock stock and barrel" a while back


----------



## Melensdad

American Woman said:


> These guys took your man card away
> "lock stock and barrel" a while back



Well a large part of that is because he lives in Illinois, the most puss-ified state in the midwest with draconian gun laws, a Governor who hates individual liberty of any kind and probably will be tossed in jail soon, and a proxy Governor who resides in Chicago and goes by the name of Mayor Daily.  Consequently Sushi doesn't have either a tractor or a snowcat and because of his proximity to Chicago he's not able to walk out into his back yard and go shooting.


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:


> ...he's not able to walk out into his back yard and go shooting.



You've never been to Bensenville, have you?


----------



## American Woman

B_Skurka said:


> Well a large part of that is because he lives in Illinois, the most puss-ified state in the midwest with draconian gun laws, a Governor who hates individual liberty of any kind and probably will be tossed in jail soon, and a proxy Governor who resides in Chicago and goes by the name of Mayor Daily.  Consequently Sushi doesn't have either a tractor or a snowcat and because of his proximity to Chicago he's not able to walk out into his back yard and go shooting.


Wow, you got quite a list here 
All I knew about was buying girlie candles (that this girl hadn't heard of) 
I figured there had to be more....just because he likes girlie candles is pretty harsh


----------



## NorthernRedneck

DaveNay said:


> If I buy a minivan, but keep my F150, can I still carry a man card?
> 
> Will I need to get a 3" suspension lift and 33" tires on the F150 to compensate?



I vote you can keep the man card, but only on a few conditions.  First, the van MUST be in the wife's name.  Second, you can't be seen driving the van without anyone else in it.  Third, if it's not a van that you decide to get, do not, I repeat, do not get a toyota camry or crown victoria.  This will result in an automatic suspension of your mancard.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Originally Posted by *B_Skurka*
> 
> 
> _Well a large part of that is because he lives in Illinois, the most puss-ified state in the midwest with draconian gun laws, a Governor who hates individual liberty of any kind and probably will be tossed in jail soon, and a proxy Governor who resides in Chicago and goes by the name of Mayor Daily. Consequently Sushi doesn't have either a tractor or a snowcat and because of his proximity to Chicago he's not able to walk out into his back yard and go shooting._


 
We are fighting Chicagos Mayor Daley to stop the expansion of O'Hare airport. With their plans it will destroy this city I live in!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> We are fighting Chicagos Mayor Daley to stop the expansion of O'Hare airport. With their plans it will destroy this city I live in!!!!!


Ehh move to Waukegan....


----------



## urednecku

Dave, I found some more stipulations about your MAN CARD. Be careful, the government has started a new agency:  *MALE- M*anliness *A*dministration of  *L*icensing & *E*nforcement.    Watch & learn.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv78a5_WvDE"]YouTube - Man Card[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

I'm soooooo glad I'm not a man!  It's too much pressure to stay one


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> I'm soooooo glad I'm not a man!  *It's too much pressure to stay one*



For some...yes, for some... <--Sushi


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> For some...yes, for some... <--Sushi


 poor Sushi


----------



## Kwiens

Dave,

Don't ask, don't tell.  Some things as a man you just do for the family!

K


----------



## Galvatron

groomerguyNWO said:


> I repeat, do not get a toyota camry or crown victoria.  This will result in an automatic suspension of your mancard.



If you get the Vic or Camry why not go the full hog and have a sex change


----------



## Trakternut

Unbeknownst to you, until now, I did own, drive by myself, and enjoyed a minivan. It came in very handy for lots of things. Anybody wanna make something of it?   Wanna come take *my* man card?? 
Go ahead, make...my....day!


----------



## RedRocker

Trakternut said:


> Unbeknownst to you, until now, I did own, drive by myself, and enjoyed a minivan. It came in very handy for lots of things. Anybody wanna make something of it?   Wanna come take *my* man card??
> Go ahead, make...my....day!







I think there's a 12 step program to help you deal with those feelings.


----------



## Trakternut

There _is_???  Do I have to admit I have a problem, first?  Do I have to stand up before a large group of people and say; "Hi, My name is Trakternut. I once owned a minivan and still want to keep my mancard"
Ohhh the pain!


----------



## RedRocker

Yes, admitting you are powerless over minivans is the first step! LOL
Or is it minivans are powerless? I get confused.


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> There _is_???  Do I have to admit I have a problem, first?  Do I have to stand up before a large group of people and say; "Hi, My name is Trakternut. I once owned a minivan and still want to keep my mancard"
> Ohhh the pain!



Your in stage 1.....denial


----------



## Trakternut

Denial?? Ain't that the name of a river in Egypt?? 

RR, it's the minivans that are powerless, not me......I....don't think, anyway. [sigh]


----------



## RedRocker

Trakternut said:


> Denial?? Ain't that the name of a river in Egypt??
> 
> RR, it's the minivans that are powerless, not me......I....don't think, anyway. [sigh]



Yes it is.........and yes they are.


----------



## ncroamer65

If you boys let what others "think" influance your buying your transportion
it sounds like "wuss" to me. I know what works best for me be it a
van or camery, had both, liked both.


----------



## mtntopper

Minivan = Loser Cruiser = 

Now, go out and buy a Ford Excursion with 3 seats or an F350 crew cab DIESEL TRUCK and quit worrying about the small things. Just figure out how you can afford to put fuel in it..........


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Unbeknownst to you, until now, I did own, drive by myself, and enjoyed a minivan. It came in very handy for lots of things. Anybody wanna make something of it?   Wanna come take *my* man card??
> Go ahead, make...my....day!


*getting in stance....getting ready to take your man card*
*Uh oh...Tractornut is too scary.....has to call for the stand in*


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Trakternut said:


> Unbeknownst to you, until now, I did own, drive by myself, and enjoyed a minivan. It came in very handy for lots of things. Anybody wanna make something of it? Wanna come take *my* man card??
> Go ahead, make...my....day!


 
The man card is not a physical object.  There is nothing to "take away"  it's kind of like "Gaydar".  Real men just know.

Trakternut, I think you still have you man card.  Do you still own a tractor?  It's pretty hard to lose a man card if you own a tractor.  It's pretty much the only thing that's saving DaveNay right now.


----------



## American Woman

PBinWA said:


> Do you still own a tractor?  It's pretty hard to lose a man card if you own a tractor.


*Uh oh...*.


----------



## DaveNay

PBinWA said:


> It's pretty much the only thing that's saving DaveNay right now.


I own two tractors.


----------



## RedRocker

DaveNay said:


> I own two tractors.



Whew!!!!


----------



## urednecku

PBinWA said:


> The man card is not a physical object.  There is nothing to "take away"  it's kind of like "Gaydar".  Real men just know.
> 
> Trakternut, I think you still have you man card.  Do you still own a tractor?  It's pretty hard to lose a man card if you own a tractor.  It's pretty much the only thing that's saving DaveNay right now.





DaveNay said:


> I own two tractors.





RedRocker said:


> Whew!!!!


_HOLD ON , fellers._ At this point in time, let's define "tractor". I've known people talk about their 'tractor', only to find out they were talkin' bout their 12 hp riding lawn mower. Just where do we draw the line?


----------



## DaveNay

urednecku said:


> only to find out they were talkin' bout their 12 hp riding lawn mower.




Errr.....no.  90HP Oliver 1850. And a JD 855


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

urednecku said:


> _HOLD ON , fellers._ At this point in time, let's define "tractor". I've known people talk about their 'tractor', only to find out they were talkin' bout their 12 hp riding lawn mower. Just where do we draw the line?


 
Real men know what a real tractor is!


----------



## urednecku

> Errr.....no.  90HP Oliver 1850. And a JD 855





OK, that'll work!! _*YER IN*_!!


----------



## Trakternut

Based on the tractor theory, I'll be mailing my man card in, shortly. Somehow, a 6 HP Gibson doesn't stack up to a Kubota, or and 1850 Oliver. 
(sniff) I'll just go sit in my chair, with my legs crossed in lady like fashion so as not to allow you *MEN* to peek up my skirt while I read the latest addition to " Ladies Home Journal" and sipping some Shablee!


----------



## American Woman

AWWWWW! Tnutz! You can come over here and sit with me! It's not a bad spot....


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Trakternut said:


> Based on the tractor theory, I'll be mailing my man card in, shortly. Somehow, a 6 HP Gibson doesn't stack up to a Kubota, or and 1850 Oliver.
> (sniff) I'll just go sit in my chair, with my legs crossed in lady like fashion so as not to allow you *MEN* to peek up my skirt while I read the latest addition to " Ladies Home Journal" and sipping some Shablee!


 
We may have to change your username to "wannabeTrakternutette"


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Based on the tractor theory, I'll be mailing my man card in, shortly. Somehow, a 6 HP Gibson doesn't stack up to a Kubota, or and 1850 Oliver.
> (sniff) I'll just go sit in my chair, with my legs crossed in lady like fashion so as not to allow you *MEN* to peek up my skirt while I read the latest addition to " Ladies Home Journal" and sipping some Shablee!



 Man, I didn't know. I thought at least you'd lay low till ya found a respectable lil peddle tractor off craigs list or somthing. Maybe one ya could get just fer haulin' off, to say ya were workin on it. 

Tell ya what. Just fer bein' honest, I'll vote to let ya hold on to it just a little longer, IF you'll start lookin' fer somtin' ta call a TRACTOR, & supply the beer @ the next party.


----------



## Galvatron

Well i dont have a Tractor......dont have a truck.......no gas guzzler......but my man card stands as my wife says im all man


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> Well i dont have a Tractor......dont have a truck.......no gas guzzler......but my man card stands as my wife says im all man


Oh yeah! get her out and let me talk to her!


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Well i dont have a Tractor......dont have a truck.......no gas guzzler......but my man card stands as my wife says im all man




Galvi,


What did we all say about your dreaming?


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Based on the tractor theory, I'll be mailing my man card in, shortly. Somehow, a 6 HP Gibson doesn't stack up to a Kubota, or and 1850 Oliver.
> (sniff) I'll just go sit in my chair, with my legs crossed in lady like fashion so as not to allow you *MEN* to peek up my skirt while I read the latest addition to " Ladies Home Journal" and sipping some Shablee!



Yeah, but you drive a shit sucking vac truck! THAT is worth something.


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Yeah, but you drive a shit sucking vac truck! THAT is worth something.


Literally!


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Galvi,
> 
> 
> What did we all say about your dreaming?



no dreaming....i would have replied earlier but was upstairs being a man


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> Oh yeah! get her out and let me talk to her!



come on AW let her get her breath back first


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> Yeah, but you drive a shit sucking vac truck! THAT is worth something.



YER RIGHT!!!!  Ain't many people that does that, I guess we'll have ta let t-nutz have it. Ya GOTTA be a man to tote all those political promises around like that.


----------



## bczoom

Galvatron said:


> Well i dont have a Tractor......dont have a truck.......no gas guzzler......but my man card stands as my wife says im all man



So, you're saying you have a man card because the wife allows you to have it? 

So, my bet is that you're the "King of your Castle" _when she lets you be._

Dave - If/when you check out the vans, make sure you check out the Honda Odyssey.  We looked at that one first and it made looking at the others a lot quicker as (at the time), the competition wasn't even close.


----------



## Galvatron

bczoom said:


> So, my bet is that you're the "King of your Castle" _when she lets you be._



Only a true man would understand this


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

bczoom said:


> Dave - If/when you check out the vans, make sure you check out the Honda Odyssey. We looked at that one first and it made looking at the others a lot quicker as (at the time), the competition wasn't even close.


 
Yeah Dave, all the dumpy middle-to-upper income housewives around here drive them!


----------



## bczoom

PBinWA said:


> Yeah Dave, all the dumpy middle-to-upper income housewives around here drive them!


I'm not Dumpy!!

Sometimes they call me Dopey, Sneezy or Grumpy but never Dumpy.


----------



## rback33

bczoom said:


> I'm not Dumpy!!
> 
> Sometimes they call me Dopey, Sneezy or Grumpy but never Dumpy.



And Dave pm'd me and said u look good on the skirt too....


----------



## California

*Simple!

Buy more guns!*


----------



## rback33

California said:


> *Simple!
> 
> Buy more guns!*




 So the liberals can take them away? 

So Dave... what say ye???

BTW... if the tractor doesn't run then I am not sure it counts... u ever get it fixed?


----------



## DaveNay

rback33 said:


> So Dave... what say ye???
> 
> BTW... if the tractor doesn't run then I am not sure it counts... u ever get it fixed?



We will have a minvan in a week or two.  We found a guy that goes to auctions, and he allows you to "custom order" what you want, and he will get a pretty darn good match.

The tractor always ran, it just had no hydraulic pressure. 

Yes, it's fixed.

To compensate for the hit to my man card, I went out last night and bought a 50" Plasma TV for the living room, upgraded to Dish Network HD, and I'm thinking about getting a new 1911 gun too.


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> To compensate for the hit to my man card, I went out last night and bought a 50" Plasma TV for the living room, upgraded to Dish Network HD, and I'm thinking about getting a new 1911 gun too.


 The verdict is in.  That is a good start but still lacking.  You will have to take a mistress too.


----------



## Trakternut

bczoom said:


> I'm not Dumpy!!
> 
> Sometimes they call me Dopey, Sneezy or Grumpy but never Dumpy.



Here, all the time, I thought you were Goofy!  Oops! Wrong movie.


----------



## Trakternut

B_Skurka said:


> The verdict is in.  That is a good start but still lacking.  You will have to take a mistress too.




Don't even *THINK* about mentioning my name for a suggestion, either!


----------



## Trakternut

Y'mean, this li'l ol' thing??


----------



## urednecku

YEP! Now that looks like one serious $hit-vac. That'll help take the blows offn yer card, fer sure. Do you get to play with the 'hoe? That'll help a little, too.


----------



## Doc

DaveNay said:


> We will have a minvan in a week or two.  We found a guy that goes to auctions, and he allows you to "custom order" what you want, and he will get a pretty darn good match.



Have you considered a Honda Pilot?  Not a mini van but looks like it could accomplish the same functions of a mini van with a little style.  Maybe your auction guy could find one of those for ya.


----------



## Trakternut

urednecku said:


> YEP! Now that looks like one serious -vac. That'll help take the blows offn yer card, fer sure. Do you get to play with the 'hoe? That'll help a little, too.



We had a force main rupture. I was sucking sewage out of that pit while the crew replaced the bad part of the line.  The hoe actually belongs to my former employer who gets all the digging for our city.  The two guys you see in the pit are former co workers, the man operating the hoe is my former foreman.
  I didn't get to run hoe when I worked for them, either.


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> The two guys you see in the pit are former co workers, the man operating the hoe is my former foreman.
> I didn't get to run hoe when I worked for them, either.


My guess is ya got along with the 2 in the pit, or they could have found them-selves in some DEEP $HIT!!  

Toys like that & couldn't play with 'em? No wonder ya left. 
Just curious, did the thought cross yer mind to move that hose over to the left a ways, & 'reverse' the pump??


----------



## Erik

B_Skurka said:


> The verdict is in.  That is a good start but still lacking.  You will have to take a mistress too.


you get extra points is it's steel...


----------



## Trakternut

Naa. Those are two very good guys down there.  They'll work their asses off all day and come out laughing.
  You're right on why I left. I kinda got passed over, stuck in a dump truck instead. I wanted to move up to equipment operator, but, it never happened. Plus a few other issues helped me move along.
   That's a vacuum, yuh can't reverse the flow, unless ya turn that truck around and open the hatch on the back of the tank. 
  Wish I could do that on the fly when them shiny SUV's think they gotta foller too close!


----------



## Erik

hey, T-nutz - if you make that skirt plaid, and call it a kilt, you can get extra points on your man-card...  might make up for that 6 HP wonder of yours...


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Wish I could do that on the fly when them shiny SUV's think they gotta foller too close!



A small hole, a plug, a long string, dang, it must'a sprung a leak!


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


>


LAD, them's the wrong kind of pipes to be playing!


----------



## Trakternut

Playin' 'm just for you!


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> hey, T-nutz - if you make that skirt plaid, and call it a kilt, you can get extra points on your man-card...  might make up for that 6 HP wonder of yours...


  You have to free ball it under that kilt too!



B_Skurka said:


> You will have to take a mistress too.


 What good is a man card when yur a dead man


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> You have to free ball it under that kilt too!



You gonna be the one checkin' me out?


----------



## bczoom

DaveNay said:


> We will have a minvan in a week or two.  We found a guy that goes to auctions, and he allows you to "custom order" what you want, and he will get a pretty darn good match.


What did you order?


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> What did you order?


Dodge Grand Caravan SXT with stow & go seating.  Requirements are 20-30K miles and less than $13K.  2006 model year or newer.


----------

